# 2008 Scattante Americano Road Bike, Thoughts?



## DIRT BOY

Worth $300?


----------



## FatTireFred

doesn't look too bad, other than it being out of stock and the "SCAT" all over the tubes. actually the TTs look kinda long, at least in the smaller sizes. and the same STA/HTA across all sizes screams lazy design and/or build. but heII, it's 300, even less with a coupon. hard to beat that


----------



## DIRT BOY

FatTireFred said:


> doesn't look too bad, other than it being out of stock and the "SCAT" all over the tubes. actually the TTs look kinda long, at least in the smaller sizes. and the same STA/HTA across all sizes screams lazy design and/or build. but heII, it's 300, even less with a coupon. hard to beat that


I just called and it's in the wharehouse and ships out Monday. Sales ends today. I can't find a coupon, but free shipping.

yes, I hate the decals.


----------



## Dave Hickey

If that's the one I'm thinking of the dropout adjusters is a very nice touch...


----------



## DIRT BOY

I am just going sell my SCOTT and build a nice IRO SS.

Thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred

Dave Hickey said:


> If that's the one I'm thinking of the dropout adjusters is a very nice touch...




it's not the SSR frame(set)... this is a full bike for 300, no adjusters on this one


----------



## midlife_xs's

.....or you can buy these framesets w/o decals for $199.

Guess what brand.


----------



## FatTireFred

midlife_xs's said:


> .....or you can buy these framesets w/o decals for $199.
> 
> Guess what brand.




bikesdirect?

If you were on the ball you coulda got the Dedacciai BFSSFG group buy IRO for $150


----------



## midlife_xs's

FatTireFred said:


> bikesdirect?
> 
> If you were on the ball you coulda got the Dedacciai BFSSFG group buy IRO for $150


From what I read IRO's have good following, they just think the fork is kinda heavy. I personally like a level toptube rather than the sloping IROs. Also the flat-crown I think is nicer. But if it were me, I am more attracted to a good used NJS frameset if you can still find one for around $500. I know its double the price but the itch wont stop anyway and you'll just hurt once. I think the warmer weather already jacked up the prices though.


----------



## bikesdirect

FatTireFred said:


> bikesdirect?



Actually - the Mercier Kilo TT frameset in Reynolds 520 is on bikeisland
unfortunately, this frameset is selling out much quicker than we can get more in

some left in stock now - but some sizes and colors are gone already

Next order in 4 months
and will include new colors
Wheat
and
Midium Bright Blue

Motobecane Jury FG/SS with wide tire spacing will be in about 3 months from now
same geo as a steamroller - more features [including fender mounts and chain adjusters built in forged dropouts and reynolds 520 - and 52c spacing for at least up to 42c tires




























five colors including chrome plated 
matching investment chrown fork coming too


----------



## FatTireFred

bikeisland, bikesdirect... pretty much the same thing, no?

are these really the same? different dropouts, one has a seatpost collar. not sure if first ones pictured have rear brake cable braze ons... do these frames not come w/ seatpost binder bolt? def old skool with those long top tubes







.


----------



## croscoe

Oh snap. The Jury looks awesome. 42mm tires? Sign me up.


----------



## bikesdirect

FatTireFred said:


> bikeisland, bikesdirect... pretty much the same thing, no?
> 
> are these really the same? different dropouts, one has a seatpost collar. not sure if first ones pictured have rear brake cable braze ons... do these frames not come w/ seatpost binder bolt? def old skool with those long top tubes
> 
> .


Well - yes bikesdirect and bikeisland have the same ownership - but are run bu different people out of different cities

Sorry my photos and photoshop work are really poor
but all those pics are the same frame
of course, when they are in - bikeisland guys will put up way better pictures

frames will come with binder bolt, little screw tentioners for the rr drop-outs, and some other hardward

there is two cable stop brazeons on TT for rear brake

I really should do better pictures - these are some of the most impressive SS/FG frames I have seen - fork has real nice details also


----------



## threesportsinone

> Sorry my photos and photoshop work are really poor
> but all those pics are the same frame
> of course, when they are in - bikeisland guys will put up way better pictures
> 
> frames will come with binder bolt, little screw tentioners for the rr drop-outs, and some other hardward
> 
> there is two cable stop brazeons on TT for rear brake


I think he was asking if the pictures you posted are of the same frame as the pictures posted by Midlife-xs's. The Jury is a good looking frameset, do you have an idea of what your price will be for frame+fork? also, the fork is threaded, right? 1in? Thanks.


----------



## bikesdirect

threesportsinone said:


> I think he was asking if the pictures you posted are of the same frame as the pictures posted by Midlife-xs's. The Jury is a good looking frameset, do you have an idea of what your price will be for frame+fork? also, the fork is threaded, right? 1in? Thanks.



Sorry
I did not understand that

Midlife-xs posted Mercier Kilo TT pictures from bikeisland

I posted new photos of Motobecane Jury frame

these two are very different frames - even though both are Reynolds 520

Fork on Kilo TT is threaded for about an inch - 

Fork on Motobecane Jury will come unthreaeded [but could easily be threaded of course]

Both forks have real nice investment chrowns
but Kilo is normal spacing for track - say up to 28c tires
and Jury spacing is 52c on rr tri and fork - so 42c tire can easily be used - or anything less wide or course


I see lots of 'branchs' to this track/SS/FG trend
including traditional track; SS sport / commuter; SS cyclo cross; SS 29ers; and all types of other inventive setups --- plus lots of interest in assorted colors; black, white, silver, red,blue, orange, pink, purple, green, egg-shell, khaki, weat, chrome, matt gray, and more and more

I love this class of bike
and we are doing at least a dozen in this catagory by fall

I would love to hear ideas on options, specs, colors, etc


----------



## threesportsinone

> Sorry
> I did not understand that
> 
> Midlife-xs posted Mercier Kilo TT pictures from bikeisland
> 
> I posted new photos of Motobecane Jury frame
> 
> these two are very different frames - even though both are Reynolds 520
> 
> Fork on Kilo TT is threaded for about an inch -


Thanks, got it. I was reffering to the 1inch headtube on the Mercier, is it 1 1/8 for the Jury?



> Both forks have real nice investment chrowns
> but Kilo is normal spacing for track - say up to 28c tires
> and Jury spacing is 52c on rr tri and fork - so 42c tire can easily be used - or anything less wide or course


Will the Jury use 120mm dropout spacing, as well? or 130mm?



> I see lots of 'branchs' to this track/SS/FG trend
> including traditional track; SS sport / commuter; SS cyclo cross; SS 29ers; and all types of other inventive setups --- plus lots of interest in assorted colors; black, white, silver, red,blue, orange, pink, purple, green, egg-shell, khaki, weat, chrome, matt gray, and more and more
> 
> I love this class of bike
> and we are doing at least a dozen in this catagory by fall
> 
> I would love to hear ideas on options, specs, colors, etc


Me personally, I'd like to see a steel SS cross bike with that's fender compatible and available as frameset only, maybe in OX plat or 853, I can PM you my geometry, too.

Do you have an estimated price for the Jury yet?


----------



## bikesdirect

threesportsinone said:


> Thanks, got it. I was reffering to the 1inch headtube on the Mercier, is it 1 1/8 for the Jury?
> 
> 
> Will the Jury use 120mm dropout spacing, as well? or 130mm?
> 
> 
> Me personally, I'd like to see a steel SS cross bike with that's fender compatible and available as frameset only, maybe in OX plat or 853, I can PM you my geometry, too.
> 
> Do you have an estimated price for the Jury yet?


Actaully, we are converting all frames in time to 1-1/8" ST
reason being, it is becoming the industry standard and it is getting harder and harder to find forks in 1" - especially customers have trouble finding aftermarket forks in 1 inch

JURY uses 120mm spacing

New Motobecane Fanton Cross Uno is SS cyclo cross - but it is 4130 DB tubing
Price on complete bike will be $400 and frame/fork/headset will be $199
Coming in Black and in White
UNO is 120 spacing
Complete bike coming with 32c CX tires - but can fit wider

Jury frame is goimng to be $150 in colors - $200 in chrome plated
Matching Jury Fork will b e $70 in colors and $100 in chrome 
so frameset for $220 in paint - $300 in CP


----------



## JTinVA

Well, for whatever it's worth, I just ordered an Americano. Full bike, delivered to the shop and assembled for $340 was too good of a deal to pass up. Besides, I'm mainly looking for a commuter and I'd rather have a sub $400 bike in the cargo hold of a bus than one of my "good" bikes.

According to the website, the bike will be delivered by mid-May. Since there is a bit of a delay in having the bike delivered right to the shop, I assume that means that they should be available within the next week or two.


----------



## majura

JTinVA said:


> Well, for whatever it's worth, I just ordered an Americano. Full bike, delivered to the shop and assembled for $340 was too good of a deal to pass up. Besides, I'm mainly looking for a commuter and I'd rather have a sub $400 bike in the cargo hold of a bus than one of my "good" bikes.
> 
> According to the website, the bike will be delivered by mid-May. Since there is a bit of a delay in having the bike delivered right to the shop, I assume that means that they should be available within the next week or two.


Which website? (sorry, just a little confused now)


----------



## JTinVA

Sorry ... I ordered from Performance's website. In addition to having the bike for $300, they have free shipping through Tuesday (April 22nd). Well, free plus $40 because it is oversized. However, having it shipped to a local Performance only runs $25 and will include the bike build so that wasn't so bad.


----------



## JTinVA

Just a quick update ... as of this morning (4/22), the bike is still out of stock and there is no ETA as to when it will be restocked. I guess it is understandable but it still sucks that I can't use those Performance points until they actually ship the bike. Those points are already spent!


----------



## DIRT BOY

JTinVA said:


> Just a quick update ... as of this morning (4/22), the bike is still out of stock and there is no ETA as to when it will be restocked. I guess it is understandable but it still sucks that I can't use those Performance points until they actually ship the bike. Those points are already spent!


Wow, I called via e-Chat was told they were shipping this past Monday.


----------



## AntF

Wow...I didn't see those $200 Reynolds frames for sale via bikeisland until today. I just put in an order for a Windsor Hour and waiting on that to come...but now I want one of those frames too.

Let us know how that Americano works out for you. I'm curious as to how it compares to the Hour as they're roughly in the same price range. No shipping charge and a nice FSA crankset, but I don't get any brakes.


----------



## JTinVA

DIRT BOY said:


> Wow, I called via e-Chat was told they were shipping this past Monday.


As of late last week, all sizes except the 56 were in stock. The 56 is still on backorder and, of course, that's the one I'm waiting for. Too bad too because now I'm thinking about the Schwinn Madison which is on sale for $450 @ Performance. Hmmm ... don't know what to do. All I know is that my bonus is burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## majura

JTinVA said:


> As of late last week, all sizes except the 56 were in stock. The 56 is still on backorder and, of course, that's the one I'm waiting for. Too bad too because now I'm thinking about the Schwinn Madison which is on sale for $450 @ Performance. Hmmm ... don't know what to do. All I know is that my bonus is burning a hole in my pocket!


I just placed an order for a 61cm Americano. 

Strangely enough I was hoping to go for the Schwinn Madison, but wasn't able to get one in my size- go figure! The only thing I was worried about with the 08 Madison was all that sexy chrome/blue paint yelling "steal me!"... it's a beautiful bike for the money. I guess that's a 'plus' for the rather average looking Scattante though. But if I could have had the choice between the Madison and Americano I'd go for the Schwinn hands down: looks better and has the better parts :thumbsup: I'd be sure to use one of these though.


----------



## JTinVA

Well, just in the last few minutes I got a line on a Bianchi WUSS (used but in great shape) for about $600 ... and now I'm really, really tempted!

I need another bonus.


UPDATE: Sorry for the blasphemy but ... I ended up getting the WUSS. It was just too good of a deal for an upgraded Bianchi in great shape. It was a tough decision, though!


----------



## yakky

Just picked one of these guys up from Performance. $305 shipped with a 10% off coupon. plus I get some more performance points. Executive summary:

+decent weight, 21lbs
+nice looking frame
+great value
+fun ride
+apparently made by Fuji
-crappy tires
-crappy seat
-heavy wheels

I've got a few pictures up on my blog as well as a more detailed review. Overal, not a bad setup for the price.


----------



## FatTireFred

yakky said:


> Just picked one of these guys up from Performance. $305 shipped with a 10% off coupon. plus I get some more performance points. Executive summary:
> 
> +decent weight, 21lbs
> +nice looking frame
> +great value
> +fun ride
> +apparently made by Fuji
> -crappy tires
> -crappy seat
> -heavy wheels
> 
> I've got a few pictures up on my blog as well as a more detailed review. Overal, not a bad setup for the price.




not bad... looks like they changed the decals. are they still peelable stickers?


----------



## yakky

FatTireFred said:


> not bad... looks like they changed the decals. are they still peelable stickers?


Its paint now. There is a warning sticker about the quick release hubs though.


----------



## Alx

yakky said:


> Executive summary:
> 
> +decent weight, 21lbs
> +nice looking frame
> +great value
> +fun ride
> +apparently made by Fuji
> -crappy tires
> -crappy seat
> *-heavy wheels*


R500 wheels are what came stock in my MASI fixed gear and they're great wheels. It's a great value and I hope people don't get turned off because of the wheels cause they're much stronger than what you get from BD bikes in the same price range.


----------



## yakky

Alx said:


> R500 wheels are what came stock in my MASI fixed gear and they're great wheels. It's a great value and I hope people don't get turned off because of the wheels cause they're much stronger than what you get from BD bikes in the same price range.


I'm sure they are fine wheels, however they are a bit porky considering the bike's overall weight and franky, performance advertises the bike's msrp of $500. I'd expect something a little better in that price range on a single speed, however, for the price I paid, I love the wheels.


----------



## Alx

well as I said they came stock in my MASI and the bike has a much higher price tag than the bike in question. just saying its a really good value that's all.


----------



## yakky

Alx said:


> well as I said they came stock in my MASI and the bike has a much higher price tag than the bike in question. just saying its a really good value that's all.


Agreed, its a steal at the price. Got any pics up of your masi?


----------



## FatTireFred

yakky said:


> Its paint now. There is a warning sticker about the quick release hubs though.




duh... I'm thinking of the SSR


----------



## Steel Ridr

FatTireFred said:


> duh... I'm thinking of the SSR


Ordered the SSR yesterday. I was wanting something more "performance" orientated with a carbon fork and a tubular wheelset insread of my current 23lb fixie.


----------



## bubbatac

Hey Mike, Two Jury questions

1) What kind of brakes are those new Jurys going to use? They don't have canti-bosses but have awesome wide tires. Are they going to be the tektro long-reach calipers (T556, I think?)

2) Do you have an updated ETA on these? I was about to buy something else, but if these are coming soon enough I'll save my cash and bide my time!


----------



## stormy

What kind of hub is on this bike, cant find any info about it. Is it just a ss hub or is it a flip-flop?


----------



## scottyja

stormy said:


> What kind of hub is on this bike, cant find any info about it. Is it just a ss hub or is it a flip-flop?


Too bad I can't find this for $300 anymore. All I can find is performance.com for $350 + 10% coupon.

I think it's just a single speed, not flip-flop. But looking at the pictures posted by yakky, it looks like you could add something to the other-side. BikesDirect.com has something similar with the Motobecane Messenger (standard fixed), but they include the extra freewheel. Can anyone confirm?

Also, are the drop-out eyelets threaded (usable)? It's a dumb question, but I'm going to be adding a rack to mine and would be very disappointed if those eyelets where pointless.


----------



## T-shirt

This looks nice: Green Track Frame $295

.....


----------



## Dave Hickey

T-shirt said:


> This looks nice: Green Track Frame $295
> 
> .....



Nice frame but the geometry is weird in smaller sizes...I'd have to use a super short stem to ride the 52cm frame


----------



## bikesdirect

scottyja said:


> Too bad I can't find this for $300 anymore. All I can find is performance.com for $350 + 10% coupon.
> 
> I think it's just a single speed, not flip-flop. But looking at the pictures posted by yakky, it looks like you could add something to the other-side. BikesDirect.com has something similar with the Motobecane Messenger (standard fixed), but they include the extra freewheel. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, are the drop-out eyelets threaded (usable)? It's a dumb question, but I'm going to be adding a rack to mine and would be very disappointed if those eyelets where pointless.



Yes - I can confirm Messenger has extra freewheel; eyelets are threaded; in addition unlike almost all other track bikes - Moto is made in Taiwan - not China

Also; there is a new Dawes SST landing this week which is about the same as the Americano; and $339 with shipping; sales tax in Texas only. SST has bullhorn bars and comes in Black, Green, or Blue.
There is a new Windsor Clockwork that is about the same also; but due in about 6 weeks from now; has drop bars is about $329 delivered and of course coms in Orange [plus a couple of other colors]

SS/FG are growing in sales like crazy; expect that a dozen new ones will be available once summer is in full swing.

This is an exciting time to be into SS/FG stuff

Mike


----------

